# Are there certifications to make an EMT-B more valuable?



## DalmatianRunner28 (Jun 19, 2016)

Current and new EMT-B.  I'm looking to move onto getting my RN eventually.  I'm trying to move up responsibility wise and pay wise.  I would also like to move out of the company I work for.  All we do is dialysis transport, and unless you are a paramedic, you won't get an ER call, thus, making my EMT schooling go to waste.

I'm looking for any certifications that may support EMT-B such as a phlebotomy license, that I can obtain to make myself more valuable so I can land a better job that'll pay for paramedic or nursing school.


----------



## COmedic17 (Jun 21, 2016)

Depends on what your state allows EMT's to do.

For instance, here in CO, you would need anIV cert to even have a chance at getting a job, and your EKG cert would be preferable.


----------



## akflightmedic (Jun 21, 2016)

If you want a job that will pay better, keep you in a higher education environment and then possibly pay for your nursing school....then you need to get employed inside a hospital. That is absolutely the #1 way to get a free ride to nursing school. Some hospitals advertise this fact and others keep it quiet unless you ask, but if you were to be a star employee in your role and then ask after 1-2 years for tuition assistance provided you sign an employment agreement in exchange, many hospitals have and provide this ability as they do like "growing their own".

As an EMT-B, you will not have much luck getting inside a hospital as an ER tech. It is possible but not a sure thing. The role you are most qualified for would be patient transporter. Not a glamorous job, however it is important and it is step 1 to the long term goal.

If you think that is not your cup of tea, then get a phlebotomy certificate and an EKG tech course. A lot of tech schools offer those as a combined package. If you have to choose ONE, then I would push you towards EKG Tech. Once you complete this class, you are now able to sit in front a bunch of monitors for 12 hours at a time watching rhythms. Hospitals always need EKG techs and the roles vary within each place. You might run room to room doing EKGs or you might just be the monitor tech. Either way, it is a good job, pay is ok and again it is getting you closer to that end goal.

Getting inside the hospital is going to expand both your knowledge and your vocabulary if you just listen. Stay focused on end goal, do the job and then follow through with the steps necessary to achieve the end goal.


----------



## Underoath87 (Jun 21, 2016)

A paramedic cert


----------



## Tigger (Jun 21, 2016)

akflightmedic said:


> As an EMT-B, you will not have much luck getting inside a hospital as an ER tech. It is possible but not a sure thing. The role you are most qualified for would be patient transporter. Not a glamorous job, however it is important and it is step 1 to the long term goal.



I think that's a bit more location dependent. Here you will only get a job as an ER tech as EMT. But yes, if you want to be a nurse, that's a good way to go about doing it. You'll owe the hospital some time, but certainly worth it.


----------



## akflightmedic (Jun 21, 2016)

True that....I assume when I say something it is not taken as absolute fact but only as a perspective from my FL based view. If I had different experience in other states (of which I have lived and worked) I will include them. 

Good for a disclaimer?


----------



## Tigger (Jun 21, 2016)

akflightmedic said:


> True that....I assume when I say something it is not taken as absolute fact but only as a perspective from my FL based view. If I had different experience in other states (of which I have lived and worked) I will include them.
> 
> Good for a disclaimer?


I know what you mean! But I think there is a common misconception from new providers that there is little variety in the way emergency care is delivered nationwide, so I like to just remind people of that.


----------



## kev54 (Jun 21, 2016)

Some states only use CNA's like most of Washington. Consider volunteering in a hospital ER since some will hire EMT-basics but check the website careers page to make sure they do while keeping your job. You get to network in the ER while keeping your job so then you can apply.

In Hawaii it was required to have PHTLS.


----------



## Summit (Jun 21, 2016)

Start taking your RN prereqs now... then talk to your local ED and see what they want for ER techs in terms of education and experience, then get that. Or see if the local hospital uses EKG techs then get certed for that. Get in RN school ASAP if that is your goal.


----------



## washworth (Jun 22, 2016)

I live in Tennessee and an EMT-B can't even work in back of an ambulance. You would have get your AEMT and then on to Paramedic.


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## TransportJockey (Jun 22, 2016)

washworth said:


> I live in Tennessee and an EMT-B can't even work in back of an ambulance. You would have get your AEMT and then on to Paramedic.
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


A sensible rule


----------



## joshrunkle35 (Jun 23, 2016)

If you want to be a nurse, don't delay by taking other certifications in the meantime. Put everything into getting your RN done. Then focus on enhancing your skill set as an RN.


----------



## EMT707 (Jul 2, 2016)

If your in California, we have an Ambulance Strike Team Leader certification from CAEMSA you can obtain.


----------



## Hold My Beer (Jul 15, 2016)

Get your food handlers permit and liquor license and work in a bar.   Good pay, flexible hours, attractive co-workers.  Perfect way to put yourself through school.


----------



## redundantbassist (Jul 15, 2016)

Honestly? EVOC and a CDL. Also. If you haven't already, take some FEMA ICS classes too. They're free online and many agencies require them. My company requires ICS 100, 200, 700, and 800.


----------



## joshrunkle35 (Jul 15, 2016)

redundantbassist said:


> My company requires ICS 100, 200, 700, and 800.



Everyone I've worked for has required these. A few have required 300/400 as well.


----------



## redundantbassist (Jul 15, 2016)

joshrunkle35 said:


> Everyone I've worked for has required these. A few have required 300/400 as well.


300 is classroom only if I remember correctly.


----------



## TransportJockey (Jul 15, 2016)

Both 300/400 are classroom only


----------



## redundantbassist (Jul 15, 2016)

Just looked into it, 300 and 400 seem to be aimed at an officer/ IC. I don't understand why a company would require these for a newly hired employee. Sure, its useful knowledge, but not so critical that an agency would spend money on the class for everyone.


----------



## NomadicMedic (Jul 15, 2016)

300/400 are usually required before promoting to a supervisory role.


----------



## NewJerseyEMT (Jul 16, 2016)

redundantbassist said:


> Also. If you haven't already, take some FEMA ICS classes too. They're free online and many agencies require them. My company requires ICS 100, 200, 700, and 800.


When I went to school all of them ICS classes were pretty much mandated. I don't know how intensely they're covered in other parts of the states.


----------



## joshrunkle35 (Jul 16, 2016)

DEmedic said:


> 300/400 are usually required before promoting to a supervisory role.



I'm a supervisor


----------



## sack jears (Jul 17, 2016)

A paramedic cert will do it


----------

